# Any problems with James Planted Tank Website ?



## faizal (23 May 2011)

Hi everybody. There seems to be a problem with James site. I am not able to open it as I keep getting into a web hosting domain instead? Anyone else having the same issue?  

Faizal


----------



## gmartins (23 May 2011)

yep. no idea what's going on.

GM


----------



## ceg4048 (23 May 2011)

Hi,
    It appears that JamesC has changed his web server. It's unclear whether this is permanent or temporary.

The new address is:
http://www.jsctech.co.uk/theplantedtank/

Cheers,


----------



## faizal (23 May 2011)

Hey GM!!   I knew I should have printed his algae & plant deficiencies section . 

Thank you Clive.


----------



## gmartins (24 May 2011)

faizal said:
			
		

> I knew I should have printed his algae & plant deficiencies section



I did   

GM


----------



## spyder (24 May 2011)

Ignore me. Didn't see Ceg's url post. Looked like a sig,


----------



## faizal (26 May 2011)

gmartins said:
			
		

> I did  GM



 



			
				spyder said:
			
		

> Ignore me. Didn't see Ceg's url post. Looked like a sig,


----------

